

Skype for iPad debuts with video calling (US app store link) - Terretta
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-ipad/id442012681?mt=8

======
dropshopsa
The app seems to have been taken off?

~~~
Terretta
This link is throwing an error for me now too. Downloaded the app earlier from
US link.

It was also the third app in Top Free list on iPad, but gone now. I'd checked
both of the following before posting, and both worked:

US: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-
ipad/id442012681?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-
ipad/id442012681?mt=8)

New Zealand: [http://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/skype-for-
ipad/id442012681?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/skype-for-
ipad/id442012681?mt=8)

Maybe they'd released accidentally?

UPDATE: Yes, Skype pulled it:
<http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/98253150229757953>

~~~
Terretta
It's back: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-ipad/id442012681>

